# Hornhecht Nordsee



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2002)

Habe da bsiher nur was von Hornhechten gehört, vielleicht kann Dir der Seehund weiterhelfen, wenn er wieder von der Ostsee zurück ist.


----------



## kh (12. Mai 2002)

hallo, bin neu hier im Board und möchte ab und zu auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.
Ich habe Hornhechtköpfe am Eckwarder Hörn gefunden, also muß man dort auch irgendwo Hornhechte fangen können, aber wo genau habe ich auch noch nicht erfahren.

Gruß kh


----------



## Klausi (12. Mai 2002)

Willkommen @ kh in Anglerboard. Wollen mal sehen welchen Senf Du dazu gibst:q :q :q 

Petri Heil

Klausi


----------



## hecht24 (12. Mai 2002)

Willkommen  kh in Anglerboard auch von mir
wo ist denn eckwarder hoern?


----------



## hecht24 (12. Mai 2002)

> Endlich mal ein Hunteangler on Board


ich bin auch hunteangler lenga


----------



## kh (12. Mai 2002)

Eckwarden ist am Jadebusen, nähe Burhave u. Tossens, gegenüber von Wilhelmshaven. Werde demnächst mal einen Angelgeschäftsbesitzer in WHV fragen ob er weiss wo man in der Nordsee Hornis fängt.

Gruß kh


----------



## kh (14. Mai 2002)

Ich habe mich wegen den Hornis in der Nordsee erkundigt. Man kann sie in Wilhelmshaven von den Molen fangen, sie sind aber noch nicht da. Die Nordsee ist noch etwas zu kalt. Ende Mai/anfang Juni ist mit den Hornis zu rechnen. Eckwarder Hörn ist zu flach.
Im Moment soll gut Aal und Plattfisch von den Molen gefangen werden.
Von der Mole am Helgolandkei habe ich letztes Jahr öfters geangelt.

Gruß von kh


----------



## hecht24 (28. Mai 2002)

hi kh
was gibts neues an der hornhechtfront?


----------



## Mirco (24. Juni 2002)

Moin Moin,

ich weiß, der Beitag kommt etwas spät, aber vielleicht bleibt die Info ja bis zur nächsten Saison im Kleinhirn  :q 

Also ich bin gebürtiger Bremerhavener und da hab ich noch niiiiieeeeeeeeeeee Hornhechte gesehen oder gar gefangen !!

Allerdings war ich schon öfter in Cuxhaven auf Hornhecht. Mit ein bisschen Glück kann man da an den richtigen Tagen eine schöne Strecke legen.

Da ist eine Kaianlage die heißt &quot;Stoibenhövt&quot; oder so ähnlich(ich weiß nicht mehr wie man das schreibt, hab grad keine Karte zur Hand) und dahinter ein recht großes Hafenbecken. 

Zu den Saisonfischen gehört neben Hering und Maifisch auch die Meeräsche, welche ich selbst aber noch nicht gefangen habe. Die Kaianlagen sind auf Pfahlbauten erstellt. Und genau unter der Kaianlage an diesen bewachsenen Pfählen halten sich die Meeräschen auf.

Wenn noch jemand Fragen schreibt mir

Gruß aus Erfurt vom Excil - Norddeutschen
Mirco


----------



## hecht24 (24. Juni 2002)

super mirco
wie sieht es dennn mit makrelen aus?


----------



## Mirco (25. Juni 2002)

@ Hecht24,

wie gesagt wohn ich seit September 2001 in Erfurt und nicht mehr an der Küste, deshalb bin ich momentan nicht up to date, leider. Also keine Ahnung ob die schon in der Helgoländer Bucht rumtoben.

Aber in der Vergangenheit war ich einmal pro Saison mit nem Kutter von Cuxhaven aus raus. Der ist dann entweder ins Tiefe Richtung Helgoland oder ins Flache Richtung St. Peter Ording getuckert. Gefangen haben wir unterschiedlich, aber nie Schneider gewesen. 

Von Land aus (Cuxhaven) hab ich noch keine Makrelen gefangen, kenn auch niemanden, der das gezielt versucht hat.

Gruß 
Mirco


----------

